# Xtrail noisy from front left.



## samuely1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys, great site you have running here. . .I have a problem that I am determined to fix. My girlfriends moms car is a 2005 Nissan Xtrail. It is a car that I am not completely familiar with however I have worked on quite a few other brake systems. I am told that the original problem was with the car shuddering as the brakes were applied. . . the car was taken to be "repaired". It worked fine for a while but now it has a constant grinding noise from the front left wheel/brake rotor. I have not looked at myself however I dont think it is a huge problem. When turning right and the weight shifts to the left side is is worse. . . and when turning left, shifting the weight to the right side, the noise is hardly there. . . . I am wondering if I could get a few opinions as to what this problem could be? I am assuming its pads / disk however I havent looked yet, will look at it tonight. It is currently at a mechanic getting a quote to fix. Somewhere around $600 my girlfriend has been told. I think they are trying to rip her off. The impotant thing that should be noted, is that the ABS light is on constantly. Would a simple disk/pad problem cause the light to turn on? Sorry for the long post. . but I hope that the extra details help me to get a good answer.
Thanks


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like it could possibly be a wheel bearing (which is a common problem on these vehicles). Have it checked out.


----------



## samuely1 (Dec 9, 2009)

would that bring up the ABS warning light though?


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

it would if the whole hub was wobbling - the sensor gap would be all over the place.


----------

